# DRIVER WITH THE BEST RATINGS GETS THE NEXT REQUEST



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

What would you think of a system where the driver with the better rating is prioritized to the get the next ping over a driver with a lower rating. Proximity to the PAX would still need to be a factor but if two drivers are, as an example, 5 minutes +/- 2 minutes from the passenger and one driver has a rating of 4.9 and the other has a rating of 4.7....The 4.9 gets the ping.

Just a thought....Let the squabbling begin!!!


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

This is already happening, well at least it's happening in Palm Springs. 

Sitting in a lot with another driver who arrived and went online after me, he had a higher rating and got a ping before me. Has happened more than once and with different drivers. Happens with Lyft too. I think they also both use acceptance rate too, there have been a few times where I've not accepted a few far pings and the driver with the lower rating but higher acceptance rate received the ping.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm lead to believe this is already happening.

I've had several pax tell me there were closer cars than me and I got the ping.

Today I was looking at the pax app to see where other cars were. I'm in the middle of three cars that have me coc-blocked in every direction and I received a ping from a resort to the airport. I actually think one of those cars was sitting in the resort parking lot and I was a mile away. 

I can't prove this but it seems likely to me.


----------



## RansomT (Sep 21, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> I'm lead to believe this is already happening.
> 
> I've had several pax tell me there were closer cars than me and I got the ping.
> 
> ...


I agree, too. Same story here.


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

I do not think this happens. My rating was down to 4.61 when I first started and suffered an early 1 star, it was my 2nd or 3rd week, I was getting pings like no tomorrow. If ratings were involved then I should have just been sitting. I think it is a very very easy thing to believe but that's about it.


----------



## Neubridge1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Trust me it's not your rating. ...it's what you are paying uber.....I've seen this for myself, those on 25% gets the pings quicker than a lower paying driver.


----------



## FITS (Apr 24, 2016)

NachonCheeze said:


> What would you think of a system where the driver with the better rating is prioritized to the get the next ping over a driver with a lower rating. Proximity to the PAX would still need to be a factor but if two drivers are, as an example, 5 minutes +/- 2 minutes from the passenger and one driver has a rating of 4.9 and the other has a rating of 4.7....The 4.9 gets the ping.
> 
> Just a thought....Let the squabbling begin!!!


Not really a good idea if Uber put this to use. I drive pt during the late night from 10pm-3am and the majority of my pax are drunken. Drunken pax cant even give you a fair rating. My rating stay between 4.7 and 4.8 if Uber is to use this priority based on your rating than anytime you get a 4 star or below, the pax will need to give an explanation of why they are giving you a 4 star. And the driver should have the option to rebut if they feel they're rated unfairly. Again, with this mean more work and more money so Uber probably wont do it and if Uber did, they will get hit with a lawsuit.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Not sure about Uber but Lyft says this doesn't happen. I personally don't understand why they don't use ratings as determiners. I think the reason is that drivers would swamp CSRs with rating-removal requests every time they didn't get 5 stars.


----------



## Wally1954 (Mar 9, 2016)

I was in the customers driveway once waiting on a ping.....then another driver showed up.

The system has MAJOR flaws ...trust me


----------

